# lost/stolen GSD in NE



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

ok guys, any help in notifying local ppl other than vets/animal shelters would be appreciated.

monday evening, both my neighbor to the north a 1/4 mi and i heard a shotgun go off twice, he heard a dog yelp, i didn't. but i haven't seen or heard fr Brix since, and after searching a quarter section (40 acres for you that don't know), and not finding his body, he seems to be "gone" somehow.

just for background, other than my neighbor to the north, there literally are NO ppl within a mile and a half, and that's as the crow flies. 

is it even possible for a dog that's been shotgunned to cover more than 20 acres before falling? he would go for water wouldn't he??

any help from anyone as to where to look/post my boy missing would be really appreciated. he is microchipped, but not tatttoed.

HELP?? ideas???


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh Ann, I'm so sorry, I know you must be out of your mind with worry. Please keep us posted. I wish I had something constructive to offfer.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Ann:
I wish I had some great answers, but I don't. Short of flying out there to help you search for him, this is the only help I can offer: when my female GSD went missing I drove every road within several miles looking for her (it was a rural area too, but a little more populated than what you're describing). I did that a few times a day. I also walked along the waterways and looked down all the railroad tracks with binoculars. I spoke with every neighbor, the local fish and wildlife office, the local PD and FD, local vets, and I spoke with a few guys working on the nearby rail tracks.

Does Brix chase deer? Do you have a lot of poachers in your area? Is it turkey season there? What is this neighbor who also heard the shots like? Could they be involved in the disappearance of your dog?

I hope you find Brix soon. I know what its like to be looking for a dog - not fun in the least. I'll think positive thoughts for you!


----------



## Sam Trinh (Jul 31, 2006)

i have nothing to offer but my sympathies, i hope everything turns out well.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Here is a thread about a dog that went missing from his owners ranch in a remote location and out of the blue, walked up to a neighbor more than a half mile away 3 weeks later. You might want to utilize the lost dog board mentioned in this thread:
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/showthread.php?t=2592&page=3&highlight=karla+lost


----------



## gisela festerling (Sep 30, 2007)

Ann, I am so sorry. No good advice really others than walk as much of the area as you can. Maybe leave food out. Depends on what else is out there.
He could be spooked or stunned enough to lay low for a while. But yes, depending on how bad he is or isn't hurt he can travel quite a while.
If you could get some folks together, go walk the area.
Also, anyone close with a tracking dog? Some of my friends (hunters) use dogs to track wounded deer.
Best of luck. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your boy.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

That's awful to hear, Ann! I lost Zoso for a day about a year ago and I was just sick about it (he got out because the garage door was open and the inner door leading to the garage didn't securely close at the time). You have my sympathies. Check on www.petfinder.com as they have a lost and found board. Craigslist if there's one nearby (I actually got a tip where Zoso was spotted on CL).


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

ann freier said:


> ok guys, any help in notifying local ppl other than vets/animal shelters would be appreciated.
> 
> monday evening, both my neighbor to the north a 1/4 mi and i heard a shotgun go off twice, he heard a dog yelp, i didn't. but i haven't seen or heard fr Brix since, and after searching a quarter section (40 acres for you that don't know), and not finding his body, he seems to be "gone" somehow.
> 
> ...


First I want to extend my thoughts to you and I really hope you find him. I am really sorry to hear about this situation. 

Is it Turkey season there? May be a hunter was out there and that is why you cannot find him. Was he friendly? 

Now the hard answer to the question you asked.......Yes, depending on how far away or where the dog was (IF he was) shot, they can travel before wearing out. I doubt bird shot would dispatch the dog unless he was very close. (the other terrible thing is that if it was an accident, the hunter may have panicked and taken the dog away via their vehicle)

Have you tried vets in surrounding areas as well as your immediate area? 

I really hated to answer your question because I cannot imagine how hard this is for you.....so I apologize, I did not see an answer to you question that you asked in the above posts. 

The only other suggestion would be to put an ad in the newspaper asking for someone to come forward.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

That is terrible, I hope you find him. I can't imagine losing one of mine like that.... Is it possible, if someone shot him, that they picked him up to remove evidence? I mean, some idiot might've taken a shot when confronted by a "wolf" but when it turns out to be a pet dog with a collar they might try to hide what they have done... 

I am also wondering since you and the neighbor both hear the shot if it's possible to sorta triangulate to where the sound came from, it might narrow the search area a bit?

Hoping for the best...


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Another thought - get flyers out to nearby public areas (there ARE places where a lot of people go, right?), like a store, church, school, etc. If he was shot, someone knows something. Talk to kids, offer a reward - in case he was stolen, kids are more perceptive and know if someone is trying to hide a new dog, and are often more honest in telling you so...


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Man, this sucks. Do you have access to an atv? you can cover a lot more ground that way. Hope this works out for you and brix!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

first, i want to thank ALL of you for your good thoghts, and good suggestions. i didn't think of an atv, but i know someone that has one who would probably search for him (and keep an eye out while he's planting corn). 

flyers are out, vets/humane societies notified. i'll post on petfinders, ummm, re-read other suggestions. neighbors have been called; there aren't many of them, and they all know Brix. my neighbor that also heard the shots is a really good guy--has a litter of about 10 english setters ready to go right now if anyone's looking! cute little boogers...

and i'm starting to lean toward the thinking that whoever shot (at) him, took him away, simply due to the fact that the shots were heard north of me and south of my neighbor--that really doesn't leave all that much ground. if Brix were close, he'd be in that section seems like...

well, we'll keep on searching. again--thanks for all the ideas, suggestions and just plain little prayers--they all add up.


----------



## Eros Kopliku (Jan 30, 2008)

Ann, sorry to hear about that. Have you filed a police report?

I hope you find him soon.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Ann, I'm simply sending out an e-hug to you. 

If you believe your dog was shot, could you file a police report? Legally, what is the value of Brix? (In WI, a dog is worth the purchase price, unless it is insured.) If you can present it to the authorities as if a person damaged a valuable piece of your property, maybe they would be willing to help in some way?

I hope this ends well for both of you. :hug:


----------



## April Barr (Feb 24, 2008)

I also have no good advice to add but I'm lsending out prayers for you and Brix.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

one week later: no news. he hasn't been treated at any vet clinics (and they've assured me they wouldn't release him if he shows up-or somebody like him), nothing at shelters....no response fr flyers.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann so sorry! I feel so bad, sending you positive thoughts...

Put flyers up at churches, supermarkets, gas stations, local schools..even if far away, just try it. You never know. I hope he comes home soon!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

it's wierd, trish, i called one of our (2) local vets today, and she said "call cedar county, let them know". i was "what?? why would anyone...that far ", and she said to just call 'em, so i did (no happy ending here ppl), but the gal there referred me to 3 more outfits to notify....

it's not what ya know, it's who ya know. ha. but the circle's spreading, there are NO GSD that i know of in northeast NE that look like him/have his microchip #, so if he's treated/turned in, he's back to Momma. i do miss him SO MUCH...he was my joy, and reminded me that there is just simple JOY in living. 

ah well, you all know this. keep the faith, and if he's dead, well, he's harassing my Tessa dog


----------



## Beth Moates (Nov 30, 2007)

Anne,

I know you are worried beyond belief, and my prayers go out to you and Brix that he is safe and will be found and returned to you. In the case that he isn't I would at least do a police report. Regardless of value dogs fall under Theft of property 2nd, unless your area has a different ordinance of some kind. It would at least get the Police involved enough to start asking questions. If you have a good idea of what neighbor might have fired the shot point the police in their direction first. Talk to the officer and see if they would be willing to talk to this subject under the guise of possible feral dogs in the area. See if they can get this subject to fess up to shooting your dog and if so what did he do with him. LEO's can resort to telling little white lies to get the truth from those that are suspected to have commited a crime. This is not entrapment or unethical. Again I am sorry that you are having to go through this. If I can assist you in anyway I will. I'll be glad to talk to an officer in your area one on one to get the ball rolling for you. PM me privately if you need my assistance.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann, who knows how far he may get so keep spreading the word. I had a client lose her dog, she notified all the authorities in her area, including the state police. An officer actually found the dog when he was doing patrol. The dog was tied in someone's garage and the door was up! They found him and were going to keep him. So yes, the more people who know, the better your chances are.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Anne, I'm terribly sorry to hear of this. I hope that Brix is found soon safe and sound.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

There are some good points here:

http://www.wikihow.com/Find-a-Lost-Dog

And having been involved in a few searches recently, I want to add that posters (at eye level for the driver or walker) should be renewed and clear, and "Reward" helps a lot.

And keep calling back at shelters and vets, because of the info turnaround at the desk. Go in person or send someone else in person if you can.

When you cross-post, spell out the name of the state because "northeast" and "NE" can make someone think "New England."

I wish I could really help.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Ann, my heart too, goes out to you and Brix...little and big prayers for you guys.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

no news as of now ppl.

i just want you all to know that i truly appreciate your support/ideas to help find him. and i really appreciate that no one has done a "judgement" on me, though i'm sure you all have wondered about how i could've "lost" him. thank you so much; i have a terrible guilt trip going as it is, you guys have no idea how much it means to not be attacked for "negligence".

fortunately, i live in an area where (as one vet tech) told me: "we scan every animal, discretely, and if Brix' # comes up, well, he doesn't leave here til we talk to you".

i dream about him every night-- sucks, really..ah well, again--thanks for not "guilt-tripping" me. i do that just fine w/out any help. 

keep you updated til it's not worth it....


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

No judgement here. I lost a dog from the home I lived in way out in rural Ontario over two years ago. I was heartbroken and could barely cope with looking for him. And although I wasn't the one who let him out that night, it could easily have been me on any other night.

It sucks, and my heart goes out to you.

Dogs do turn up after a long time. Fingers crossed, wood touched and gods beseeched for your dog's safe return.


----------

